# Kinzo bench grinder 8E405 : worth keeping or selling?



## Homerjh (8 Jan 2015)

Hi all, i have acquired (well its been on the parents shelf for a LONG time) a Kinzo 8e405 bench grider. It used to belong to a long gone Uncle.

Condition wise it looks to be really good for its age, and i fired it up and it works well spins up to speed (more on this later!) and has 2 wheels (dont know what grade they are), protection perspex all present and all as you would buy it from the shop.

I opened the bottom and hat i thought was a motor appears to be possibly a huge capacitor? i dont know the internals of what to expect.

Although when i turn it off, the wheels still spin for a substantial amount of time, so either the capacitor is still feeding something, or the bearings are in good condition to allow the free spinning, again i don't know if this is commonplace or if it was made before any safeguards were introduced.

I dont have a lathe, but it may be useful for other jobs (dont know what yet!) and just wondering if it was worth keeping (ie if it as of a higher quality than ones nowadays that are lower end) or if just to sell it on and use the money elsewhere.

It would be useful to have a NVR on it, but i am planning to fit one to a plug in the workshop so i can share it with other tools when needed.

thanks


----------



## blackrodd (8 Jan 2015)

Never heard of them myself, I just googled Kinzo and there's one for sale on Gumtree for £50.00, So I would say thank you very much, to Uncle.
Looks like it's an older type so it probably will run on for some time, as they used to.
If you intend to do wood work or any DIY, then it's probably worth hanging on to, as you may well spend £60,£70, or more to replace it and find the new one is not a lot better.
I suggest you have a look on Axminsters site and look up grinding wheel dresser. 
It will make the wheels cut cleaner and help stop burning any tools that need to be well sharpened.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## wizard (8 Jan 2015)

It should run on a long time leave the switch as it is and keep it


----------



## Homerjh (8 Jan 2015)

Thanks, will keep it


----------

